# Some ideas for you wedding photographers



## limr (Jan 31, 2014)

Dear lord, people are strange!

The site is in Russian but it doesn't matter - you won't need to read anything to see what's going on in these pictures. There are one or two that I suppose are somewhat NSFW (including one with a bride holding a very very...very large object that is often...um...strapped on during good ole fashioned girl-on-girl action films).

There are a lot of pictures but trust me, keep going to the end. I have one word for you: centaurs. 

??? ????? ?????????? ? ?????????! - ??? ?? ???? ??????? ???????

Edited: I'm not really sure why the link turned into question marks. It must be because the title is written in Cyrillic, but the link still works. No worries, it's not spam.


----------



## Designer (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh, those Russians! 

Now why can't Americans make photographs like that?

Juxtaposed with elephant mural LOL!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 31, 2014)

LMAO on some of those.  My kind of wedding - at least once in my life.  I like the ladies standing up and the men squatting one.


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey at least it's unique!


----------



## pjaye (Jan 31, 2014)

The first one. What the hell were they thinking?????????


----------



## pjaye (Jan 31, 2014)

BTW, some of those are NSFW


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2014)

Ya know, THIS little princess kinda' caught my fancy....

0_14c9e6_4ff03a51_orig.jpg


----------



## Pav10566 (Jan 31, 2014)

Original indeed...something to show to your grandchildren one day


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 31, 2014)

This is the kind of thing that gives a country and a culture a bad name.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> This is the kind of thing that gives a country and a culture a bad name.



Yeah...this same EXACT type of web page, of silly Russian wedding gimmick shots, is perhaps the twentieth one I have seen, all more or less just as cheesy and stupid as this one.

Is this perhaps kind of a "new thing" in Russia? I mean, it seems like it is very popular to do some of these silly shots.

Does anybody know much about the popularity of this in modern-era Russia?


----------



## sleist (Jan 31, 2014)

TBH, the pic of the old guy playing the accordion is actually pretty good - although that might have been an accident.
Reminds me a little of Alec Soth.

The rest - not so much.


----------



## limr (Jan 31, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> BTW, some of those are NSFW



I did note that in the original post.



sleist said:


> TBH, the pic of the old guy playing the accordion is actually pretty good - although that might have been an accident.
> Reminds me a little of Alec Soth.
> 
> The rest - not so much.



I actually liked that shot of the accordion player, too. And I agree that it looks accidentally good 

I just can't get past the centaurs. That picture nearly broke me.


----------



## fokker (Jan 31, 2014)

The transformers one is pretty funny too. Overall though, a massive WTF Russia.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 31, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Ya know, THIS little princess kinda' caught my fancy....
> 
> 0_14c9e6_4ff03a51_orig.jpg




I'm scared to click that link.


----------



## paigew (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow. He definitely has found an interesting market for himself &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleist (Jan 31, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Ya know, THIS little princess kinda' caught my fancy....
> 
> 0_14c9e6_4ff03a51_orig.jpg



Bride of Gollum


----------



## CCericola (Jan 31, 2014)

Stay Classy Russia!


----------



## EOV (Jan 31, 2014)

Very tastefully composed. Or the opposite of that.


----------

